# Is this IBS?



## Kate5 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new to both the forum and IBS. . . I'd heard of neither until this morning.







Basically, I'm wondering if I have IBS.

So last night just as I was about to go to bed, I started having some pain that made me think, okay, time to go to the bathroom.

Twenty minutes later, I'm still having that pain (pretty bad) but no bowel movements. I eventually just gave up and went to bed. It still hurt, but I was able to fall asleep.

When I woke up this morning, I felt fine until I started walking around. Then it came back really bad, so back to the bathroom I went! I was able to have BM that time, but the pain didn't go away. So I just tried to ignore it. . . it seemed to get better when I sat down (not at first though, but after a few minutes) and would just come back when I stood/walked some more.

Now, about an hour later, I feel fine. I've been doing some research, so that's how I came up with IBS.

So here's some background info. . .

I'm a 15-year-old girl, never had anything like this before. I read it could be related to having a large meal or stress, but I'm not stressed out about anything. And though last night's meal was a little larger than usual, it wasn't that much and I've had larger without this happening.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## vickylovesims (Feb 8, 2015)

Go to your pediatrician and try to get a referral to see a gastroenterologist if your problem persists. I gather from your post that this is the first time it's happened? If it is, don't worry about it too much, because anxiety seems to make stomach problems worse. Everyone gets occassional stomach pain from stomach viruses or bad food, and it could still be just that. I'd see a doctor just to make sure that nothing else is going on.


----------

